# August 2019 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Sep 13, 2019)

Congratulations to @Vieri for "Vestrahorn" -- a well deserved win.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 13, 2019)

Congrats! Beautifully done.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 13, 2019)

Great image, well done...........


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2019)

Congrats on the win!


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 13, 2019)

So beautiful


----------



## otherprof (Sep 13, 2019)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @Vieri for "Vestrahorn" -- a well deserved win.


Congratulations!


----------



## Vieri (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you very much Staff and everyone for this, I am honoured!  

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## Tony744 (Sep 14, 2019)

Congrats! Terrific photo!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Congratulations! Truly an amazing photo, it had my vote as soon as I saw it, beautiful landscape.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 14, 2019)

Congrats! Stunning image


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 14, 2019)

Congrats! Beautifully done.


----------

